# animierte Werbebanner erstellen



## Stelo (2. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Auftrag und soll im Rahmen dessen einige animierte Werbebanner erstellen und auf Seiten platzieren. 

Ich benutze in der Regel Linux und benötige deshalb möglichst ein Programm, welches unter Linux läuft, mit dem ich animierte Sachen erstellen kann. Falls ihr mir da keins empfehlen könnt, wäre auch Freeware für Windows in Ordnung. Also womit erstellt ihr denn z.B. animierte Werbebanner? 

Des weiteren brauch ich noch ein paar Tipps, wie ich den geeignete Werbeplätze für die Banner finde. In diesem Fall handelt es sich z.B. um eine Gewinnspielseite. Suche ich einfach Seiten und frag da mal an? Oder gibt es da noch irgendwelche anderen Möglichkeiten?

Ich würde mich über jede Hilfe und alle Tipps (auch allg. zur Bannererstellung) wirklich sehr freuen. Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.


----------



## smileyml (2. März 2010)

Die Frage ist, was du unter animierten Bannern verstehst?
Ist es eine Art Slideshow oder "Bilderschwenks" ist sicher Javascript für die Umsetzung denkbar.
Wird es komplexer dienen vielleicht Flash oder animierte Gifs als Ansatzpunkte.

Um Werbung im Internet zu Platzieren ist es sicher ratsamer sich an entsprechende Anbieter (z.B. auch Google) zu wenden, als mühevoll jeden einzeln zu fragen. "Werbung online platzieren" bringt als Suche auch da recht schnell erste Ansatzpunkte.

Grüße Marco


----------



## fluessig (3. März 2010)

Die Entscheidung wird wohl zwischen .gif und flash fallen. .gif kannst du eigentlich nur nehmen, wenn die Animation nicht zu viele Bilder hat, denn sonst werden die Dateien viel zu groß. Als Mittel der Wahl empfehle ich das kostenlose Gimp für Linux oder Windows.

Flash kann man zur Not noch mit OpenLazlo machen und ist damit kostenlos unterwegs, aber ansonsten geht das nur mit Adobe Flash und ich weiss nicht, ob das mit Wine in Linux benutzbar ist.


----------

